# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  منابع زمین شناسی برای 20 درصد در 50 روز

## sanaz1

سلام

خب از عنوان تاپیک معلومه که دنبال چی هستم.

منابع زمین شناسی برای 20 درصد در 50 روز.

می خوام زمین شناسی رو تو 50 روز در حد 20 درصد بزنم می شه راهنماییم کنید؟

چه کتابی بخونم؟ کدوم فصل ها؟

ممنون

----------

